

Certifications in email sig - good or bad? - washingtondc
http://www.convertyourcds.com/blogs/district-media-works/1630752-on-putting-your-certifications-in-your-signature

======
kls
I am a firm believer in not putting any certs, books you wrote, or conferences
you have spoke at in your sig. IT can be read in two ways, one you are being
pompous or secondly your a fresh out of school. Conversely the absence of them
leave no impression. Anyone who would be making a decision on your employment
will receive your resume which is the place for such information.

